# Favorite GSD Coat Color???



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It can be stock coat or long coat


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

If I HAD to pick just one, I would go with bi-color stock coat.

I'm not much of a fan of coaties, but I love many of the GSD colors. Sable would be second, followed by black/red (yes I'm aware it's just a variation of black/tan)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love black GSD's, they are my favorite, I will always have one in my life.

Dark Sables are my second favorite.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm with Rerun on all accounts. Bi-color, sable, black/red. Although I do like the Black coats, I prefer a little color added to it.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'am with LaRen616. I have a black GSD I love the all black!!! But my second fav is the black sable. I will add a dark sable next to my family.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I am a sucker for Bicolors or Blanket coats with that similar look.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I love my blanket black and tans/brown (there is no such color as red). A close second would be the Bi's. The blacks are starting to grow on me since I have one.  Sables I am fairly indifferent (I know, I am an odd ball for a working line owner). I have seen some that I find absolutely gorgeous, but most don't seem to really wow me. My least favorite is the plain old saddle patterned black and tans/browns.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love Black & Tans, Black & Reds(Long Coat), All the sables(Silver, Dark, Black and Red) Black(Long Coat) and White(Long or short).


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I love my blanket pattern Blk/tan but I picked bicolor.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Black and red though in the back of my mind a black may be in my distant future.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

I love red sables, bi-colors, dark sables, solid blacks, and blanket back liver and tans. To bad the last one is really hard to find.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Would Ze'eva be a Tri-color or just considered a black and tan? Her white markings don't seem very standard from a lot of pictures that I see.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My favorite GSD coloration is what Kamahi has in her coated dogs. I love those dogs...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Whites first and then it's a toss up between the bi-color (I like the pattern), silver and black, and all black.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Black and Red or Black and Tan.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I like whatever my dog at the time is.  I would like to own a bi-color and an all black someday. Right now my favorite is a black sable with distinct pencil toes.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I like the "Koda" color, that one's my favorite.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I LOVE the dark sables..... *swoon* such as Missy's Akbar, Wanda's Max and Enzo are stunning to me... there are many other's on this board alone I can think of too, I won't bore you with my long list of loves.. 

If I was to get into the black and tans/reds, I would have to say that I like Stark's pattern the best. First time I have ever really seen/been aware that this coat pattern/colouration exsisted. He is considered a black and tan blanket back and I love his colouring too.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Black sables here  I like bi-colors too and waitng on my first out of Max some day


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Same w/ me, black sable and then the bi-color. I like anything that is really dark! Toe penciling is a big bonus!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

My favorite is the Bi-colors. I also love black/red blanket backs. Any GSD with the majority of it in black and rich pigment is stunning to me! Of course that includes very dark sables.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

lhczth said:


> (there is no such color as red)


Nara is officially recognized as black and red by the AKC. She definitely looks more red than a lot of GSDs, but I'm no expert on coloring. I just go off what her breeder and the AKC tell me. Haha! You can decide for yourself:


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

My favorite is a dark dog. Blanket black & tan, dark sable, or bicolor... LOVE the dark faces. Next favorite is a medium sable because they are just gorgeous.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Long coat liver lover here. Haha. It's a close one between a liver coatie and black sable stock coats, though.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ALL stock coats (not a fan of coaties) solid blacks, sables (especially the dark with toe penciling!!), bi-colors, with whites last on the list and the ones i didnt mention between bi-colors and whites.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

While I voted Black and Red, I have two black and red puppies right now, and one black and tan. The black and tan beats both black and reds hands down.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Silver Sable.. I love GSDs of all colors and wouldn't pick one over another by color, but that color just hits me with it's beauty and wildness. I just love it.. J's daddy was a very light silver sable.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Interesting that sables and black/reds are running neck and neck in the poll! :hug:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it was blk&tan. now it's blk&red.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

counter said:


> Nara is officially recognized as black and red by the AKC. She definitely looks more red than a lot of GSDs, but I'm no expert on coloring. I just go off what her breeder and the AKC tell me. Haha! You can decide for yourself:


Nara should be a model. Never saw better markings.

Of course my Abby is a close second.

Of course, that is only one person's opinion.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the dogs that are referred to as blk&red are what
color???



lhczth said:


> I love my blanket black and tans/brown (there is no such color as red). A close second would be the Bi's. The blacks are starting to grow on me since I have one.  Sables I am fairly indifferent (I know, I am an odd ball for a working line owner). I have seen some that I find absolutely gorgeous, but most don't seem to really wow me. My least favorite is the plain old saddle patterned black and tans/browns.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

lhczth said:


> I love my blanket black and tans/brown (there is no such color as red). A close second would be the Bi's. The blacks are starting to grow on me since I have one.  Sables I am fairly indifferent (I know, I am an odd ball for a working line owner). I have seen some that I find absolutely gorgeous, but most don't seem to really wow me. My least favorite is the plain old saddle patterned black and tans/browns.


"I love my blanket black and tans/brown ...My least favorite is the plain old saddle patterned black and tans"

What black and tan pattern do you like?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> the dogs that are referred to as blk&red are what
> color???


Technically, they are black and tans.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Dark Sable followed by Bi-Color followed by Black/Red. I seem to like the most popular. Heh.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Rerun said:


> Technically, they are black and tans.


Correct!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

They are Black with a orange/red Tan(Like Snookie form Jersey Shores' tan.)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't insult GSD's by saying they have something
in common with Snookie.



Jessiewessie99 said:


> They are Black with a orange/red Tan(Like Snookie form Jersey Shores' tan.)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

We could call them all black and brown, but AKC DOES recognize the black and red coloring, so to say it does not exist is rediculous. It is just pigment, you can say black and silver and black and cream do not exist either, they are just washed out black and tans. 

I have one very nice black and tan pup, and two that have a deeper pigment which will be registered as black and red. 

Frankly, there are no dark sables, or red sables or silver sables either, they are sable. 

Leave my black and red dogs alone or you will get me cranky and I haven't even been on the board a minute.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> don't insult GSD's by saying they have something
> in common with Snookie.


I was kidding. Just FYI Black & Red is one of my favorite coat colors for a GSD.

Also they do have a reddish tint to them, some more red than others.So to say they are Black and Red makes sense.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

So I know the AKC is not the end-all be-all of dog knowledge, but since Nara is registered with them, I prefer to use them as my authority/source for all things GSD-related when it pertains to my dog, like her official coloring. Here's what AKC has on their site:

American Kennel Club - Breed Colors and Markings


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine is black and tan and silver (see album). I don't see that in the AKC chart.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i wish i could look up what each color looked like lol, i just put white. im biast for now


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am partial to 'dark' dogs, specifically black, black bi's, very dark sables, tho I really appreciate a dog who has really rich coloring of any kind


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Mine is black and tan and silver (see album). I don't see that in the AKC chart.


Too many colors confuses the AKC. Two per dog is the limit! Haha.

But white is also not in the list, and I know the breed standard says that white is disqualifying, but we know White GSDs exist and they are equally beautiful.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

counter said:


> But white is also not in the list, and I know the breed standard says that white is disqualifying, but we know White GSDs exist and they are equally beautiful.


Oh sure it is, it's at the bottom. 

Bi-Color 
Black 
Black & Cream 
Black & Red 
Black & Silver 
Black & Tan 
Blue 
Gray 
Liver 
Sable 
White


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Oh sure it is, it's at the bottom.
> 
> Bi-Color
> Black
> ...


WOW! You're right. Oops. I didn't even look at my own copy/paste work, and just assumed that since they consider it a fault, that they wouldn't have it listed, but sure enough THEY DO! Nice catch.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I LOVE a beautiful rich Black/Red.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

What's "sable"?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> I'am with LaRen616. I have a black GSD I love the all black!!! But my second fav is the black sable. I will add a dark sable next to my family.


I am adding a dark sable into my pack next, it wont be for another 2 years but I want a dark sable.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

adamdude04 said:


> What's "sable"?


Good question! Here's some sites that explain the wonder of sable 

Sable German Shepherds: Agouti or Wolf Gray

The sable Shepherd - "A museum piece"?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Nara should be a model. Never saw better markings.
> 
> Of course my Abby is a close second.
> 
> Of course, that is only one person's opinion.


I can only attribute her beauty to her bloodlines and great grandsire: Ursus von Batu. He was the 2000 World Champion and supposedly a $1,000,000 dog. Nara was the 2nd best-looking pick (according to the 30+ years experienced breeder) out of a litter of 9, but #1 was staying with them and was not for sale. That #1 dog eventually got it's face and eye bit and mangled by some other dog, destroying any hopes of showing her. So now, I guess, Nara moves up to #1! Haha.

Thanks for your words! I know Nara is gorgeous (lucky me!), and I know everyone else feels the same about their own dog, so it's nice to hear it from someone else!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

counter said:


> I can only attribute her beauty to her bloodlines and great grandsire: Ursus von Batu. He was the 2000 World Champion and supposedly a $1,000,000 dog. Nara was the 2nd best-looking pick (according to the 30+ years experienced breeder) out of a litter of 9, but #1 was staying with them and was not for sale. That #1 dog eventually got it's face and eye bit and mangled by some other dog, destroying any hopes of showing her. So now, I guess, Nara moves up to #1! Haha.
> 
> Thanks for your words! I know Nara is gorgeous (lucky me!), and I know everyone else feels the same about their own dog, so it's nice to hear it from someone else!


Some of the pictures of my dog (see album) look a lot like Nara. Her mom is a sable and her dad's line are all champions back 5 generation. Her mom is descended from Black Jack.


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm partial to the Blue's myself.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

lish91883 said:


> I'm partial to the Blue's myself.


I've never seen one in person, only pictures. Would love to see a few up close and personal. Do they still have markings? (the whites actually have markings but sometimes you only notice them when they're in really good lighting or in the sun)


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

My favourite is black and red. That's what Sigurd is registered as with AKC.


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I've never seen one in person, only pictures. Would love to see a few up close and personal. Do they still have markings? (the whites actually have markings but sometimes you only notice them when they're in really good lighting or in the sun)


The blue's & the liver's can have markings just as a regular black/tan, they can also be sabled or solid.

Here are a couple of pics of my blue & tan boy.






























Here is a few I found of a blue sable


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Pretty dogs, love the two on the table, but the color on my monitor must be screwed up. Black dogs look purple, blue dogs look black...sigh...time for adjustments!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

My favorite in order is Blanket blk/tan, blk/red, Black sables, bi-color, and just recently I've fallen for the blacks.  I'm not a fan of light sables, whites, blues, liver, etc. 
I'll always take a stock coat over a long one.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think all GSDs are good looking, however I prefer the ones with very unique markings, simply because they are very rare.


----------

